# Stefano Sensi



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Playmaker italiano classe 95 del Cesena, è al momento il giovane più ambito in Italia, è un regista moderno, capace in interdizione e abbastanza dinamico, non a caso alcuni parlano di lui come del nuovo Verratti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Novembre 2015)

Il problema di questi giocatori bassi è che o sono proprio tecnicamente dei fenomeni stile Verratti / Pirlo 
o in un calcio fisico come il nostro si rivelano pesi morti, anche se sono discreti incontristi,
come ad esempio De Jong che pur essendo un filo più alto paga la mancanza di fisicità.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il problema di questi giocatori bassi è che o sono proprio tecnicamente dei fenomeni stile Verratti / Pirlo
> o in un calcio fisico come il nostro si rivelano pesi morti, anche se sono discreti incontristi,
> come ad esempio De Jong che pur essendo un filo più alto paga la mancanza di fisicità.



Non sono molto d'accordo, i ritmi si sono alzati tanto in questi anni, non mi dispiace avere un pò di brevilinei.

Ovviamente non devono essere tutti nani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Qualcuno di voi ha visto almeno 2-3 sue partite?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha visto almeno 2-3 sue partite?



Io finora ho visto solo una sua partita, Cesena-Brescia alla prima di campionato, e mi impressionò molto, ma poi non l'ho più seguito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io finora ho visto solo una sua partita, Cesena-Brescia alla prima di campionato, e mi impressionò molto, ma poi non l'ho più seguito.



Pure io, sei bresciano?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pure io, sei bresciano?



Io no, sono di un paese in provincia di Chieti


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2015)

La vera rivelazione di questa Serie B. Però andiamoci piano prima di paragonarlo a Verratti.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Gran partita stasera contro il Cagliari. Ha anche messo a segno l'1-0.


----------



## Baggio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Sensi mi fa impazzire, è un grandissimo talento

Tecnica, agilità, visione, lancio, garra, contrasto, assist, buon piede

E' destinato ad una grande carriera

Ovviamente chi ci ha messo le mani sopra? Sempre la Juve


----------



## prebozzio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Se n'è parlato talmente tanto che anche i sassi sapevano ormai che questo è forte.
E come al solito, abbiamo lasciato che la Juve ci mettesse le mani su.


----------



## Baggio (28 Febbraio 2016)

Purtroppo credo che arriverà al livello di Verratti...che rabbia


----------



## Aron (28 Febbraio 2016)

Il procuratore è pure amicissimo di Galliani. 

Un regalo alla Juve in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Baggio (28 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il procuratore è pure amicissimo di Galliani.
> 
> Un regalo alla Juve in tutto e per tutto.




Galliani PER SBAGLIO avrà anche chiesto informazioni sul ragazzo, ovviamente visto che c'era anche la Juve figurarsi se sceglieva il Milan attuale


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Galliani PER SBAGLIO avrà anche chiesto informazioni sul ragazzo, ovviamente visto che c'era anche la Juve figurarsi se sceglieva il Milan attuale



Se offri al giocatore la possibilita di mettersi subito in mostra da protagonista e se li fai un bel contratto tranquillo che non e automatico che scelga la juve.
Ovviamente poi se la juve li da le stesse garanzie tecniche... tanti saluti.


----------

